

Ask HN, What bank do you use for business? - mikeryan

So I'm starting to get some clients for my business (TV Software services) and I need to open a business account.<p>Any recommendations for banks?  Horror Stories?  Awesomeness?
======
mikeryan
In San Francisco California

